

Ask Spammers: HN is an easy target, why are you bothering? - kaolinite

There's no captcha on anything and the site's markup is very simple. The vast majority of people on here could quickly spit out a bit of code that would spam HN; it's really not hard.<p>So why are you bothering?<p>Edit: Oh, so it seems some accounts have been hijacked too. Again, not tricky to do. Sad though that you have nothing better to do.
======
jeffool
I think you kind of answered your own question there. It's a very highly rated
site, as far as that goes, that's very easy to place links on. A link here
that actually gets used is very valuable to the discerning-but-foolable
algorithms that grade such things.

~~~
kaolinite
Not talking about the commercial spam (I can somewhat understand that) - I'm
talking about the comment spam that is going on at the moment.

e.g. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3979899> (Search for "sock puppet").

~~~
jeffool
Ahhhh, gotcha. My bad. Just very, very bored I suppose.

